# Apache 2 ebuild & ASP

## mixmasterdj2002

When will the ebuild for apache 2 be availiable.. I really would like to know as I want to do some ASP work on my server, but I just cant...

 :Sad:   :Sad: 

Or

Can somebody please tell me how to get the current ebuild to run ASP pages...

A step by step would really be lovely..

I would give my right leg to be able to run a nice ASP server on my Linux Box... Then stamp Gentoo all over..!!!!

YIPEEE!

Thanks In Advance  :Exclamation: 

----------

## klieber

 *mixmasterdj2002 wrote:*   

> When will the ebuild for apache 2 be availiable..

 

It is available.  Just masked.

--kurt

----------

## mixmasterdj2002

ok, if it is masked, how do I get it?????

 :Question: 

----------

## Bosnian[X]

To get masked APACHE 2 u need to

```
cd /usr/portage/profiles
```

and than

```
nano -w package.mask
```

.....than u have to find line containing APACHE - 2 ( or something like that)

```
>=net-www/apache-2.0.0
```

>= this means that package is masked, remove >= and than hit

```
emerge apache
```

after a little while u gonna have latest APACHE 2 version  installed...Enjoy

----------

## mixmasterdj2002

Thanks for that.. very much appreciated...   :Cool: 

But still asking the question, will this apache ebuild allow me to host ASP pages on my server, or will I need to something else.???

Thanks In Advance  :Exclamation: 

----------

## klieber

 *mixmasterdj2002 wrote:*   

> But still asking the question, will this apache ebuild allow me to host ASP pages on my server, or will I need to something else.???

 

Why not look at the first result that comes up when you search Google for "apache ASP pages"???

--kurt

----------

## mixmasterdj2002

Ok, been there done that, now when I try run my ASP pages I have written from a directory called asp_tutor in htdocs I get: 

Method Not Allowed 

The requested method POST is not allowed for the URL /asp_tutor/time_date.asp 

Apache/1.3.27 Server at Neo.matrix.net Port 80 

Can someone please tell me what is going on?? 

Thanks Again..

----------

## splooge

 *Quote:*   

> Apache/1.3.27 Server at Neo.matrix.net Port 80 

 

Didn't you say you needed Apache 2 to do this?   :Shocked: 

----------

## mixmasterdj2002

I did manage to get ASP pages from the examples that came with the apache::asp setup on apache 1, but I cant get it to run my own written asp pages..

That is where I need the help..

PLEASE!!!

----------

## passepoil

I've been using both ASP and PHP for quite some time and believe me : you should definitely use PHP instead of ASP.. the documentation is way better, plus you don't need additionnal modules to upload files or deal with images... among other things..

Didn't you want to get rid of everything M$ by switching to Linux??

just my 2¢...

----------

## klieber

Folks -- this is not a debate about using PHP or ASP.  This is a thread requesting help getting ASP pages to work on Apache.

If you want to go start a PHP vs. ASP vs. ??? flamewar, please do it in OTW.

--kurt

----------

## eltech

How can i get ASP working .. i tried from the Apache:::ASP page and i get install errors ..

```
Bundle summary: The following items in bundle Bundle::Apache::ASP had

installation problems:

Digest::MD5
```

so i tried in cpan, run install Digest::MD5, and i got ..

```
[23:32] Running make test

Can't test without successful make

Running make install

make had returned bad status, install seems impossible

```

SO eitherway i went on to install the bundle ... and i got ..

```
Can't locate XML/Parser.pm in @INC (@INC contains: blib/lib blib/arch /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.0/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.0 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.0/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.0 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.6.1 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.0/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.0 /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl .) at blib/lib/XML/Encoding.pm line 15.

BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at blib/lib/XML/Encoding.pm line 15.

Compilation failed in require at test.pl line 11.

BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at test.pl line 11.

not ok 1

make: *** [test_dynamic] Error 2

  /usr/bin/make test -- NOT OK

Running make install

  make test had returned bad status, won't install without force

```

SO now.. what can i do .. why doesnt Gentoo have ASP in the portage tree?

----------

